# NC Mountain Cattle



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Necessity....

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=2003&paneParentId=71852&product=/ag/free/home/quickview&vendorReference=0702DDBA&pagination_num=1


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Good post Mike and thanks for taking the time to glean through a lot of this information and post it. Also this post brings up another thing a lot of time if 3 or 4 or 5 or 6 or whatever people would combine their purchases such as baler twine, cattle minerals, etc. they could take advantage of bulk prices kind of like a mini co-op. Smaller farmers could get things for the same prices as some of the mega farms.


----------

